# Authoritative HD DVD Information



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

Here is an excellent resource for all things HD DVD from EMedia Live. It covers just about everything you'd ever want to know about HD DVD.


http://www.emedialive.com/Articles/ReadArticle.aspx?ArticleID=11629


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks like a good site... lots of good news articles too.


----------

